

Ask HN: physical prints: how do they do it? - petervandijck

I'm wondering how the companies that offer physical photo prints (of your instagram photos, of their photoboot app, ...) do it? Do they have to do the printing themselves? (Buy the machine, ...) Or do they outsource it? How does that work?<p>Anyone have any insights?
======
byoung2
It would make the most sense to outsource it. A small company printing photos
will never be able to do it as cheaply as a photo lab that processes a large
volume of prints. The lab will have better equipment, and since they buy
supplies in bulk, their costs will be lower. For example, Shutterfly has a
professional print service, and I'm sure there are others that focus on the
B2B market.

